
Google is testing a cleaner, leaner UI on Google.com - solipsist
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/02/12/google-is-testing-a-cleaner-leaner-ui-on-google-com/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+TheNextWeb+%28The+Next+Web+All+Stories%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
ck2
How about rolling it back to about 2008 before they started copying Bing's
look and feel.

I finally turned off javascript for all google domains except gmail, cannot
stand it anymore.

ps. if you want to do the same, try YesScript plugin, much lighter than
NoScript

~~~
mda
Care to explain what exactly you can not stand anymore?

~~~
MasterScrat
For me it's the fact that 9 times out of 10 it just wastes time. I want to do
a search for these keywords, I don't want suggestion, I don't want preview, I
don't want a selection of related pictures, please get out of my way, thanks.

~~~
mike-cardwell
The secure version at <https://www.google.com/> has less of the crap that the
insecure version has, like the preview stuff. Alternatively, there's always
<https://ssl.scroogle.org/>

~~~
junkbit
Yes encrypted.google.com is really fast, it even has google instant, but I had
to turn it off as my default choice in chrome because it won't let you search
images. Video and news work but not images.

------
equark
I've had this UI for days. It's definitely less of Google's typical 1990s
retro style.

~~~
mbreese
I started seeing it yesterday, and I love it. Unfortunately, it's only on my
work computer. My home laptop has yet to get the update. I'd like to see this
style rolled out across all their apps.

~~~
bradmccarty
Odd that, too. Are you using your same Google account on both computers?

~~~
mbreese
Yep... same account, same browser (Chrome), and both Macs.

------
pedrokost
While i like the change, I don't understand the choice for a drop down menu at
the right side. Rolling over a button to read you name and email, a link to
your profile (which I most probably will not find very useful ) and sign out
button (which I want to be super easy to access) seems just adding complexity
(both visual and behavioral), without improving anything.

Apart from that, I hope that they will add an option to customize the links on
the left side.

~~~
yanw
You can now enable multiple account sign-in, I guess this is for switching
between them.

------
adrianscott
i just tried google translate and the experience was dramatically less user-
friendly than i recall

------
yanw
I approve, the nav-bar is in need of renovation.

~~~
csulok
it still baffles me why that nav-bar isn't, why it doesn't populate with the
services you use most often you.

